# Good Set-up for Specks and reds.



## Justin C (Dec 11, 2006)

Just curious what would be the best wt. rod and reel to get for fishing for specks and reds out of a boat. Keeping the cost down would be nice as well.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

For specks & reds, get an 8 wt. As far as which brand & model to go with, I can't help you there. Just about every rod you put your hands on will cast differently. It just depends on which rod suits your casting style. I suggest you go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited and talk to Chris and tell him what your budget is. He should be able to give you more than 1 option. 

Also, you should think about taking some casting lessons before you get out on the water. Otherwise, you might get frustrated and not want to fly fish again. Fly casting, especially with the wind we've been having lately, isn't an easy thing to pick up.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got a large arbor 8wt that I use most of the time in the bay. I've also got a 5wt that I use when fishing the birds, when I get into the rat reds, or for fishing the lights off a pier. Both of mine are Orvis. I actually bought the 5wt so that I could use it in salt/fresh. They've got a wide array of rods/reels when it comes to costs. They also have great warranties. If you go to the Orvis shop on Westhiemer as for Marcus...he's great...both as an instructor and knowledgeable sale person.

From what I hear you can't go wrong with the FTU guys either.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Justin C said:


> Just curious what would be the best wt. rod and reel to get for fishing for specks and reds out of a boat. Keeping the cost down would be nice as well.


What ever you select and buy, promise yourself that you will take it in the shower with you when you get back from a fishing trip.


----------



## Justin C (Dec 11, 2006)

I found a Pflueger Trion 1978 for $50 off retail. It looks like a good reel, being all aluminum. The only thing I need to find now is the rod.


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Hey Justin, Put your money in the rod. This is the tool that does the work for you. Every brand has a lower price point. The reel, for specks and reds, is mostly a line holder. Look at Temple Fork, Sage, Winston, Echo, and Scott.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Dave Kelly said:


> What ever you select and buy, promise yourself that you will take it in the shower with you when you get back from a fishing trip.


I'm new to fly fishing and have been lurking for a while, but that's just weird. LOL!


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

if you're ever in town, try iFly/Angler's Edge on Post Oak @ Westheimer. they have rods from Sage, G Loomis, Scott, Echo, and TFO. all those brands have 'budget' models and they'll let you cast em to see how they feel. Cut Rate on I-10 has a selection of rods also, but i don't know if they have a full-time fly guy in store.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

What about shooting heads? For general fishing are yall using a floating head or an intermediate?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

FTU on I45 has a couple of full time fly guys that are usually there.


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

*if you're new*

just like most things boating/fishing/hunting....you can spend any amount of money imaginable.

start cheap. go to bass pro, spend $200 on a combo set-up, take 2-3 lessons, go to the bay with a buddy or guide and see if you like it BEFORE the g-loomis, sage, etc....spending spree.

my first fly rod was borrowed for about a yr, went to a mid range deal 10 years ago............and now, have a couple of thousand dollars of gear!

Hope you like it, and if you do, get ready for a major spending spree.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

Surf Hunter said:


> What about shooting heads? For general fishing are yall using a floating head or an intermediate?


i'm gonna start giving sinking lines a try in the surf to get my flies down. for shallow flats, i think a floating line is OK.


----------



## bdear10s3 (Mar 2, 2006)

To avoid having to buy a quick upgrade by starting cheap, try a TFO combo from Cabelas, Buda. Everything but the fly for around $200. See RW Spencer for sound advice on line, backing, leaders, etc. The value of his advice will match or exceed the cost of the outfit....tight lines


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Good luck, a million options and a million more opinions, and most are all good and correct.


----------



## skezzcrom (Apr 24, 2007)

*Rod is the Key*



oddfly said:


> Hey Justin, Put your money in the rod. This is the tool that does the work for you. Every brand has a lower price point. The reel, for specks and reds, is mostly a line holder. Look at Temple Fork, Sage, Winston, Echo, and Scott.


 Definately agree with this, the rod is the control for the whole enchilada. By the way, most of the better shops will allow you to "test drive" or cast a rod before you buy, you should purchase what feels best to you and works with your style of casting. By all means, taking the equipment in the shower is not a joke, salt be thy enemy and washing with fresh water and soap will help to keep the rust at bay.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

An eight weight is GENERALLY a very forgiving saltwater rod weight for the beginner, especially if you are going to cast in wind (which you are not fishing in Texas if you are not casting in wind on occassion). However, not all eight weights cast equally. I fish the Laguna Madre where wind is definitely a problem and use nothing but sixes and sevens with simple disc drag reels. If you need an eight weight to whip a red or a trout, someone ought to teach you how to apply pressure to a fish. Furthermore, I prefer the lighter rods because they enable you to use a lighter tippet without sacrificing the pressure that can be applied without breaking your connection to the fish. I agree with the post above regarding where you should spend the majority of your money - the rod is your work horse and you need to buy the best one you can afford. For most flats species, a reel merely holds your line and stores your backing. Don't worry about a $750.00 cork drag reel for an inshore rod intended for fish that, on the rare, extremely good day, may suck off seventy-five yards of line and backing. That is why God gave you a palm with which to apply resistence to the exposed lip of the spool. Look at the Battenkill Large Arbor from Orvis. I have some very expensive reels by Tibor and Abel and have still used my Orvis disc drag reel to land more reds, trout, bones, permit and even small tarpon than I can recall... you should be able to get one for under two hundred bucks (much less on E Bay). Some day you may decide to buy a bigger stick for offshore applications or for fast running, hard-gunning fish like giant tarpon. Apply the funds to get a good cork drag reel when you make that decision or, better yet, borrow one from a friend.


----------

